# Recomp Cycle Advice



## c10 (Jan 11, 2017)

Need some recomp cycle advice guys.

but first.. 25, 6ft, 200lb, pretty lean. Cycle experience, test, var, hdrol, lgd, osta, s4 and various peptides.

Option 1:

Week 1-2: 11kt, Rad 140

Week 3-8: 11kt Rad 140, Liquidien

Option 2:

Week 1-2: 11kt, Osta

Week 3-8: 11kt, osta, liquidien

Option 3:

Week 1-8: 11kt, Rad140

PCT: nolva/clomid

Training: mix of strength, HIIT and cardio

Will probably run formestane and a low dose 4ad/epi as a base throughout the cycle.

Is there any TD formestane around these days?

dienelone has always interested me, looks like a really good compound. but does anyone know how harsh it is on your liver and suppression? I see mixed reviews online. I don't mind a beer and want an easy recovery


----------

